

Censoring chatroulette - kimfuh

Will censoring chatroulete "fix" it? Is undesirable content the major reason preventing them from really taking off?
======
teisho
It's hard to say. It's undesirable content may have played a role in its rise
to fame. Definitely bad publicity, but still publicity. And while most would
not admit it, it may have attracted female viewers to the site.

There was a post in IAMA months ago on Reddit where a chatroulette
exhibitionist mentioned that a quarter of the women would watch him for up to
10 minutes, often encouraging him.

Sometimes success derives from the freedom that lets undesirable things
happen. In the process of stopping those undesirable things, the freedom that
brought success may be extinguished.

Success in the complicated social network of the internet is complicated, and
it is too difficult at least for me to make a solid guess on what will happen.

